
Ask HN: What are your best purchases under $100? - ozres1
I&#x27;m curious what items under $100 have made your life better or any meaningful impact.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lesswrong.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;22SuXhyWAqPMTsBPk&#x2F;what-are-objects-that-have-made-your-life-better<p>For example, for me one of them is having a small bluetooth keyword which I use with my iPhone on the plane, Uber, at cafes and restaurants.
======
leephillips
Tiny Swiss army knife with scissors, tweezers, blade and file. Use it
constantly. ~$15.

Digital multimeter. Diagnose basic electrical problems in house, car, etc.
~$20.

Chemex coffee maker. Best way to make coffee. (Was a gift.)

Cuisinart chef’s knife, ~$30. Still a cheap one, but good enough to make
preparing food more of a pleasure.

Plastic organizers for SD cards. Multiple little compartments with lids. ~$10.

GigSky sim card: internet access anywhere in the world. ~$30 for card +
various short-time plans that you buy as you need them.

------
DanBC
Lindstrom Rx8150 cutters. [https://uk.farnell.com/lindstrom/rx-8150/large-
micro-bevel-c...](https://uk.farnell.com/lindstrom/rx-8150/large-micro-bevel-
cutter-esd-ergo/dp/3377006?st=lindstrom%20cutters)

EDIT: I guess I should say a bit more.

If you cut a couple of wires every day you don't need these. Any cutters will
do. If you have a wide range of wire that you need to cut, from very fine
copper to not so fine steel you don't want these, because they'll break.

But if you're spending all day, five days a week, cutting 7/02 or component
leads, then these are lovely. The edge is sharp and stays sharp (so long as
you don't do stupid things like cut steel), the pivot is smooth, the pivot is
solid (my cutters had no wiggle after years of heavy use), and the handles are
comfortable. The spring is plastic and clips into mouldings in the handles, so
it's a part you can maintain.

------
znpy
Swissgear/Wenger carbon backpack (86€). It's been almost four years and it
basically still looks like new.

------
notadog
Raspberry Pi for a Pi-hole

------
ljsocal
Leatherman Micra mini-tool

------
xoxoy
Global Entry

~~~
catacombs
TSA Precheck for those who travel domestically. One of the best purchases
imaginable.

